# F U McDonalds



## MissAnne (Aug 9, 2017)

Got a $15 ping at McDonald’s, got there pulled into the delivery driver parking spot, call them to let them know what order number and what spot I was parked in and the lady says “we don’t send our people outside after 10 PM you’ll need to go through the drive-thru”. Mind you the drive-through had probably 30 to 40 cars in it, I canceled and got the hell out of there. So F U McDonald’s


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

Why such a sour attitude? It is not in any way McDonald's fault, except for their popularity.

If you want to cancel because of the long wait time, then fine.

But no need to cop an attitude just because they have a policy of do not go outside after 10 PM.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

I disagree. It is unreasonable to expect a delivery driver to wait 20 minutes to pick up an order. 

Even worse. I had a large order to pick up at 3 am and I get there, wait 5, then get told, we are down while we switch over to breakfast.


----------



## BigJohn (Jan 27, 2016)

Disgusted Driver said:


> I disagree. It is unreasonable to expect a delivery driver to wait 20 minutes to pick up an order.


Um, need reading glasses? 

We are completely in agreement that it is unreasonable to have to wait for 20 minutes or longer for an order.

Maybe try rereading my post?


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

BigJohn said:


> Um, need reading glasses?
> 
> We are completely in agreement that it is unreasonable to have to wait for 20 minutes or longer for an order.
> 
> Maybe try rereading my post?


I think that I'm just arguing from a different perspective. What I'm trying to get at is that they should have a mechanism to take better care of drivers, people who are essentially working on their behalf. It annoys me that I have to go to the restaurant, wasting that time and mileage, to determine if it's worth it to complete the job. If I see a long line and no way to get in then I have to cancel and get nothing. Each store is different even within brands so net effect is now i don't accept them after 10pm unless I know for sure it's a quick pick up. 

New drivers shouldn't have to go through this initiation of getting screwed over by the restaurants and Uber but I suppose that's the way of the world.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

How is that McD's fault or issue to deal with? Seems the gig should know that kind of info and warn the driver.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

SHalester said:


> How is that McD's fault or issue to deal with? Seems the gig should know that kind of info and warn the driver.


I think it's both. They want the volume business that comes with uber eats but they are unwilling to go out of their way to service it. Uber isn't going to call them on it so driver gets pooped on in both directions.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Disgusted Driver said:


> They want the volume business that comes with uber eats


maybe/maybe not. Seems that McD is doing fine wo gigs. Plenty of folks getting their food on their own. 

And it appears employee safety (and staffing) is more important than driver complaints and/or cancels. 

betcha pretty quickly any drivers who do get pings there after 10pm are now informed and can act accordingly. Info is power.


----------



## MissAnne (Aug 9, 2017)

First off, not a new driver, been doing this gig for 4 years. This just happened to be the first time I did DoorDash at night, after 10 PM.

secondly, it is McDonald’s fault because their DoorDash instructions say to park in a designated spot and call the freaking restaurant. There’s nothing in there about after 10 PM go through the drive-thru.

It’s ok though... as soon as I canceled I got a $22 ping at DellTaco and they had their 💩 together and had my order ready when I got there, and I didn’t have to go through their long ass drive thru.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

MissAnne said:


> Got a $15 ping at McDonald’s, got there pulled into the delivery driver parking spot, call them to let them know what order number and what spot I was parked in and the lady says “we don’t send our people outside after 10 PM you’ll need to go through the drive-thru”. Mind you the drive-through had probably 30 to 40 cars in it, I canceled and got the hell out of there. So F U McDonald’s


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

I don't know why McDonald's doesn't just go to a automat format for deliveries. Throw the crap in a box outside or built into a wall, system dispatches once box is closed, driver puts in a code takes the food and goes. Have an assigned delivery prep area for high volume stores.


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Alltel77 said:


> I don't know why McDonald's doesn't just go to a automat format for deliveries. Throw the crap in a box outside or built into a wall, system dispatches once box is closed, driver puts in a code takes the food and goes. Have an assigned delivery prep area for high volume stores.


They mix up orders at drive through ! That would be Complete Disaster !


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

tohunt4me said:


> They mix up orders at drive through ! That would be Complete Disaster !


Very good point. However, if they just focused on drive thru in one section and online orders in another I don't see a problem. In the rare instances I pick up from McD's the bags are sealed so I'd have no clue what was placed in the bag anyways. I don't know why they are still bothering with having a dining room might as well move to the Checker/Rally's concept. Most McDonald's by me have dirty dining rooms and it's a homeless/meth hangout spot. I'd rather eat my Big Mac in my car or at home.


----------



## Mota-Driven (Nov 1, 2020)

The OP didn’t prove anything other than a ‘mental win’. It’s not like Mcdonalds is like ‘_Oh, we just a lost a driver because we didn’t bring the order outside._...’The next driver scored that same delivery for a higher rate/payout.


----------



## Alltel77 (Mar 3, 2019)

Mota-Driven said:


> The OP didn’t prove anything other than a ‘mental win’. It’s not like Mcdonalds is like ‘_Oh, we just a lost a driver because we didn’t bring the order outside._...’The next driver scored that same delivery for a higher rate/payout.


I agree with you on this.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

This is NOT a McDonalds issue. It is a franchise issue.
The main Mac in my area used to be horrible. It was hit and miss.
It was sold, and since then, first of all, the inside is open 24/7, and pickups are NEVER NEVER late. They may be just in time, but NEVER late.
They give coupons for free drinks and fries to the delivery people.
And of course, their bathrooms are as clean as any I have ever seen.

Yesterday, I waited 15 minutes in a Sonic drivethru. At the end of that time, my pickup turned late, the same car was still at the window, I backed up, cancelled, and left.
Fortunately, at this place, there is enough room for you to get out of line and leave.


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)




----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

SHalester said:


> betcha pretty quickly any drivers who do get pings there after 10pm are now informed and can act accordingly. Info is power.


The problem with McDonalds is every one of them does it differently with different rules. I rarely do Mickey D's orders but all four in my market have totally different rules about how they operate. Each time I do decide to take an offer from them I have to try to remember which rules/procedures this one has, what time the lobby closes, etc.etc.. NEVER going to wait in line at a drive thru.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Seamus said:


> The problem with McDonalds is every one of them does it differently with different rules. I rarely do Mickey D's orders but all four in my market have totally different rules about how they operate. Each time I do decide to take an offer from them I have to try to remember which rules/procedures this one has, what time the lobby closes, etc.etc.. NEVER going to wait in line at a drive thru.


Same problem in my area for both McDonalds and Chick-fil-a. Some I can go into the lobby and get out quick, others are a must miss. Shouldn't be this hard.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Seamus said:


> The problem with McDonalds is every one of them does it differently with different rules. I rarely do Mickey D's orders but all four in my market have totally different rules about how they operate. Each time I do decide to take an offer from them I have to try to remember which rules/procedures this one has, what time the lobby closes, etc.etc.. NEVER going to wait in line at a drive thru.


I had that problem with Taco Bell, but now all of them have dine in open. The problem now is that they close their lobbies at different times.


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)




----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

Disgusted Driver said:


> Same problem in my area for both McDonalds and Chick-fil-a. Some I can go into the lobby and get out quick, others are a must miss. Shouldn't be this hard.


I forgot to mention that even the ones where you get to understand the rules CHANGE the rules according to the manpower they have that particular night. Not enough people? Close the lobby, close the lobby early, etc.etc..

These are just part of the reason FF is usually a no go for me. For me to take a FF offer the payout has to be $8.50 or higher, a place with quick turnaround, and the offer has to be low miles. It's either a quick money, fast, low mileage delivery or a no go. My FF criteria eliminates 90% of FF offers!


----------



## UberPotomac (Oct 8, 2016)

Why are we even having this discussion ? 
who in the right mind will do Ubereat delivery ?


----------



## MissAnne (Aug 9, 2017)

UberPotomac said:


> Why are we even having this discussion ?
> who in the right mind will do Ubereat delivery ?


It wasn’t UE.... it was DD. They pay much better, plus I won’t take any orders less than $7-8


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

UberPotomac said:


> Why are we even having this discussion ?
> who in the right mind will do Ubereat delivery ?


You would be amazed. I used to feel the same way. Have to reject most trips but these days uber eats pays better than x if you know what you are doing at the right time of day. Roughly 15% of my trips are eats now and I'm easily grossing 30 an hour at the appropriate times. Another tool in the arsenal.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

Seamus said:


> I forgot to mention that even the ones where you get to understand the rules CHANGE the rules according to the manpower they have that particular night. Not enough people? Close the lobby, close the lobby early, etc.etc..
> 
> These are just part of the reason FF is usually a no go for me. For me to take a FF offer the payout has to be $8.50 or higher, a place with quick turnaround, and the offer has to be low miles. It's either a quick money, fast, low mileage delivery or a no go. My FF criteria eliminates 90% of FF offers!


My criteria are similar. Fast pickup, average out to $30 an hour (ex. 7.50 for 15 minutes estimated) and over a buck a mile.


----------



## Mad_Jack_Flint (Nov 19, 2020)

Do not pick up at Fast Food places for Uber unless it is order and go!

Here in the Houston region we have Cane’s and What a Burger which are order and go and it is quick but any other chain restaurant just forget it and let some other sucker take it!


----------



## JeanOcelot0 (Dec 30, 2020)

0​0​



MissAnne said:


> ... I got a $22 ping at DellTaco and they had their 💩 together and had my order ready when I got there, and I didn’t have to go through their long ass drive thru.


Who the h3ll would pay $22 for a Del Taco? 

EDIT: I have no idea why at the top of my post, there are 2 textboxes, both with_ 0_ in them.


----------



## Driving With A Purpose (Jul 28, 2020)

MissAnne said:


> Got a $15 ping at McDonald’s, got there pulled into the delivery driver parking spot, call them to let them know what order number and what spot I was parked in and the lady says “we don’t send our people outside after 10 PM you’ll need to go through the drive-thru”. Mind you the drive-through had probably 30 to 40 cars in it, I canceled and got the hell out of there. So F U McDonald’s


Out of several dozen McD’s that I’ve been to, i’ve only found 1 LOCATION that will being the food out to the driver late at night.

Sadly, you need to keep track of each location. Each franchise owner can have their own rules.

On the other hand I’ve noticed that Dairy Queen is pretty good about bringing food to you at the door so you don’t have to wait in line.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

JeanOcelot0 said:


> 0​0​
> 
> Who the h3ll would pay $22 for a Del Taco?


I had someone pay $27 for 3 fancy cold tea drinks. I don't know whether that's coming out of their pocket or uber is paying more to make it happen. Was happy to take the money for a25 minute trip.


----------



## Mota-Driven (Nov 1, 2020)

Disgusted Driver said:


> I had someone pay $27 for 3 fancy cold tea drinks. I don't know whether that's coming out of their pocket or uber is paying more to make it happen. Was happy to take the money for a25 minute trip.


That was likely a promotional offer to spend XYZ. So those three drinks were actually free, aside from the tip left for you.


----------



## radikia (Sep 15, 2018)

Mota-Driven said:


> The OP didn’t prove anything other than a ‘mental win’. It’s not like Mcdonalds is like ‘_Oh, we just a lost a driver because we didn’t bring the order outside._...’The next driver scored that same delivery for a higher rate/payout.


What makes you think the next driver decided to wait in a drive-thru line with more 20 cars in it ? Or the next ? Or the next ? Or the next ?
Are you that ant ?


----------



## MissAnne (Aug 9, 2017)

JeanOcelot0 said:


> 0​0​
> 
> Who the h3ll would pay $22 for a Del Taco?


7.50 for delivery... the rest was tip 👍👍


----------



## guano (Aug 27, 2020)

Disgusted Driver said:


> I disagree. It is unreasonable to expect a delivery driver to wait 20 minutes to pick up an order.
> 
> Even worse. I had a large order to pick up at 3 am and I get there, wait 5, then get told, we are down while we switch over to breakfast.


who the hell is working those hours...geeez


----------



## June132017 (Jun 13, 2017)

They should probably go with bottled drinks for deliveries too.


----------



## Driving With A Purpose (Jul 28, 2020)

If you have a legitimate gripe about McDonalds, you might try calling that phone number that they have posted at the drive thru window. I had about 3-4 complaints about them once. The person on the phone mailed me coupons for a couple free meals. I was sure to redeem the coupons when I was able to walk inside and receive prompt service.


----------



## Driving With A Purpose (Jul 28, 2020)

guano said:


> who the hell is working those hours...geeez


My dad asked me the same thing about late hours. Well I’ve done late night deliveries to hospital workers, construction crews, parking attendants, security guards, people working at places like 7-11 and Circle K, fire stations, etc. 

Then again, there are tons of people at home who are afraid to go out late at night because of potential crimes that might be committed or simply because they have poor night vision or their partner/roommate has the car. 

This is just the tip of the iceberg.


----------



## Cape67 (May 17, 2016)

You know what would be really nice is if they updated the app instructions for each restaurant for both UE and DD. Both apps have Carrabas, Taco Bell, Wendys and McDonalds wrong.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

guano said:


> who the hell is working those hours...geeez


It's rare for me, usually knock off at 2:30am after bar close but if it's still lit up and I'm making 40+ an hour, I'll keep going.


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Your first mistake was accepting an order from McDonald's.


----------



## UberPotomac (Oct 8, 2016)

Disgusted Driver said:


> You would be amazed. I used to feel the same way. Have to reject most trips but these days uber eats pays better than x if you know what you are doing at the right time of day. Roughly 15% of my trips are eats now and I'm easily grossing 30 an hour at the appropriate times. Another tool in the arsenal.


If it works for you , it is all that matters.
I am not willing to do eats at present rates .


----------



## kingcorey321 (May 20, 2018)

Mc donalds coffee is good at least .


----------



## Dr. Saw Bones (Feb 2, 2021)

kingcorey321 said:


>


This is so ******ed. I could barely watch half way through. Why not just cancel? You wait over 20 minutes for an order 😂, then you pull up and start yelling at a McDonald's drive thru like a crackhead arguing with his imaginary friend 😆, come up with a stupid story about live stream meeting with door dash as if the CEO is watching 😁, then you hold up the line for no reason just to become a nuance 😂 then insult some random middle age woman for no reason 🤣 ,and drive off with an order of coffees 😆😂😆. You actually claimed you once had a career making 100 an hour and then degrade yourself like this so someone driving by could mistake you for a crackhead losing his shit at a McDonald's drive-thru? 😆 😂. Hahahah This is too funny.


----------



## guano (Aug 27, 2020)

Seamus said:


> I forgot to mention that even the ones where you get to understand the rules CHANGE the rules according to the manpower they have that particular night. Not enough people? Close the lobby, close the lobby early, etc.etc..
> 
> These are just part of the reason FF is usually a no go for me. For me to take a FF offer the payout has to be $8.50 or higher, a place with quick turnaround, and the offer has to be low miles. It's either a quick money, fast, low mileage delivery or a no go. My FF criteria eliminates 90% of FF offers!


why would anyone in the right mind ever pick up a McD request???


----------



## Seamus (Jun 21, 2018)

guano said:


> why would anyone in the right mind ever pick up a McD request???


 Rarely! The ants seem to love the place. At the one close to my home it's not uncommon to find them sitting in the parking lot!!!


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

Seamus said:


> Rarely! The ants seem to love the place. At the one close to my home it's not uncommon to find them sitting in the parking lot!!!


Hey, I do that too, if I think I am going to need to go to the bathroom soon.
Besides, all the other restaurants in my hotspot are around there too.


----------



## Crbrocks (Oct 12, 2017)

BigJohn said:


> Why such a sour attitude? It is not in any way McDonald's fault, except for their popularity.
> 
> If you want to cancel because of the long wait time, then fine.
> 
> But no need to cop an attitude just because they have a policy of do not go outside after 10 PM.


Hey Big John I beg to differ they always need to take care of Delivery Drivers


----------



## DonnieBrasco (Oct 4, 2021)

ALL FAST FOOD RESTAURANTS HAVE BEEN A INSTANT DECLINE SINCE DAY 1 FOR ME…


----------



## guano (Aug 27, 2020)

MissAnne said:


> Got a $15 ping at McDonald’s, got there pulled into the delivery driver parking spot, call them to let them know what order number and what spot I was parked in and the lady says “we don’t send our people outside after 10 PM you’ll need to go through the drive-thru”. Mind you the drive-through had probably 30 to 40 cars in it, I canceled and got the hell out of there. So F U McDonald’s


lol... that's what you get for accepting any fastfood request


----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)




----------



## Uberdriver2710 (Jul 15, 2015)




----------



## VanKalDriver (Sep 13, 2021)

I've told a few McDonald's places that waiting in the drive-thru line would take forever - I even once estimated it at an hour because I'm a pessimist about wait times like that - and they've thus far let me do curbside pickup so I'm not waiting in the line. One time, I warned them that if they did it that way, the order might not get a driver at all, they made what sounded like a special exception for me, the order was *ready* and it spared the food and myself ~30 minutes, and instead of cancelling for excessive wait time and having the food arrive cold from another driver or not at all, the food got to the customer warm and for enough money for my time on the delivery.

I guess a noble reason the ants would take these is so the customers at least get their food *at all.* A few times, I delivered the local McDonald's to Takokat whom I used to deliver directly for, with a worker's plan to take it home and reheat after work, so I guess there's value in (initially) cold McDonald's for some people. Problem is, fries don't reheat great in the microwave, so it takes longer in the oven to get them good, and it's tricky to get them back to authentic fresh for the restaurant. My own fry reheats in my toaster oven generally turn out a little crisper and more well-done, but I like them that way.

Eventually, I'll get a fast-food place that's adamant about it, and cancel for excessive wait time. I won't risk getting trapped in a drive-thru line, and if it happens, I go offline until I can escape. I'm imagining that such a place would be bOuNd By CoMpAnY pOlIcY when a different McDonald's (or whatever) in the city that's *shorter* staffed does the common-sense thing of curbside or letting specifically UE/DD/GH drivers come in to an area to pick up, like Popeye's does where I do UE deliveries.

If there's a long wait simply because there's orders ahead of it, I'll wait. I may stop new requests to protect the order or perhaps the additional one I would otherwise get, better off with another driver because I have to wait for my current one. It will eventually come hot, and I can get it to the customer warm even if it's far away. It may not be enough money for the time on the delivery for some, but if it gets it to the customer hot, I'll do it. Cancelling for excessive wait with this kind of delivery would likely leave the food not as hot for the next driver, though such a driver wouldn't have to wait as long at least. If it's a long delivery, it will at least pay decent, and I'll likely get better MPG on country roads than in the city since I drive a conventional gas car.

But I won't let McDonald's get away with forcing me to wait in a long drive-thru line. It may be worth ruining the delivery to show McDonald's they need to do it differently. UE won't call them out on it as I've read in this thread, so the drivers need to.


----------



## Rickos69 (Nov 8, 2018)

This is not just a fast food issue anymore.

Many restaurants in my area take extremely too long to prepare orders.
All you have to do is identify them after you get the shaft the first time, and from then on reject.

If by some chance they mend their ways, GH or whoever, need to add an "Order ready for pickup" to the acceptance screen.
At least for the serial violators. And they do know who they are.

The other day I went to one, and asked the *Teeny In Chief* how much longer she expected my order to take (it had taken me 10 minutes to drive there).
So she goes to the tablet, looks, turns around, and says, the tablet says 20 minutes.
I asked her if she expected the order to actually use up the entire countdown.
WELL, YEEEEAHHHH!!!
Have a good evening.


----------



## Ms. Mercenary (Jul 24, 2020)

Rickos69 said:


> This is not just a fast food issue anymore.
> 
> Many restaurants in my area take extremely too long to prepare orders.
> All you have to do is identify them after you get the shaft the first time, and from then on reject.
> ...


Another question here is why the generator sent out a request for something that’s scheduled to be ready in 30 minutes. Why would they set up drivers like that?


----------

